# Pics from my Iphone 5 Last Night :) Enjoy



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Just wanted to share some pics:

*RR Candy Crush*... The photos do not show how truly pink they are... A couple of members who have purchased this paly can attest the crazy intense pink on them.










*Orange Oxides*... this is one of the old school zoas that Patwa named back in the day.









*Safe Crackers*... Similar but different from the Orange oxides.









*Candy Apple Reds *









*PineApple Express* Similar Taiwan type zoa as the candy crush but night and day difference to it side by side.









*True Blue Hornets* - HUGE POLYPS Alternating Skirts 









*RR Houdini* - Magician Morph but brighter and the skirt is orange 









*WWC Twizzlers* Not be confused with CB Cherry Sours which are identical except the skirt.









*Big Red* - Name says it all


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm one of those members that can attest to how PINK the RR candy crush are. They are sitting near the top of my tank and they are almost a BLINDING pink! 

Awesome!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Coral Reef Shop just got a bunch of those Houdini's in. Its pretty cool to see different morphs of a common paly. They are a steal at $5 a polyp too...


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

A pic would be great and that is great price for Houdinis if that is what they are.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

aquatic_expressions said:


> A pic would be great and that is great price for Houdinis if that is what they are.


Here is a nice clear one. I took home some with more colour morph to them..almost yellow/gold skirt


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice. Are the polyps small or big?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Very nice. Are the polyps small or big?


Decent sized. we have 5-6 rocks with maybe 12-15 polyps per rock. I would say they are dime sized heads with some smaller due to immaturity.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice morph. Mine are pretty large but both are real nice. 

How do you take such nice pics and what kind of camera?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Very nice morph. Mine are pretty large but both are real nice.
> 
> How do you take such nice pics and what kind of camera?


Nikon d7000 and a 105mm Macro Lens with a look down tube for submersing the lens in the water..


----------

